#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Master-audio SW15B

## Staaf

Hallo,

Kan er iemand me zeggen welk principe hier gebruikt wordt?   Weet er iemand welke speaker hier inzit?

Ben in het bezit van zo'n kast en ben er telkens verbaasd over wat er qua  sublaag uitkomt.

de link:

http://www.master-audio.com/pdf/PS-SW.pdf

----------


## Leinad

Je antwoord staat al in de PDF! Een dubbel basreflex kamer, ook wel 6e orde bandpass genoemd.

Welke driver weet ik niet zeker, maar ik dacht dat er Beyma in gebruikt wordt.

Mvg Daniël

----------


## Banned

Ik heb er pas een paar gerepareerd en daar zat B&C in !! orineel van de fabriek ( was wel de 600W versie ) Je hebt er ook een kleinere versie van.

----------


## Ron

Volgens mij zit er tegenwoordig 18 sound in. Maar dat weet ik niet helemaal zeker.

----------


## Rademakers

Volgens de specs. gaat de kast helemaal niet zo laag; -10 dB punt is 38Hz. Dat haalt de gemiddelde 15" basreflex ook gemakkelijk. Deze 6de orde bandpass lijkt eerder gericht op een hoge SPL.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Staaf

Als ik de Master-kast vergelijk met m'n P&B 18" Subjes, heb ik de indruk dat de Master dieper gaat.

Zou eigenlijk eens een AB-test moeten uitvoeren.

----------


## nightline

Welke versterker heb je aan die Master hangen, in de Master versterkers zit meestal een processor kaart die het laag een flink stuk oppompt.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## Banned

Je bedoelt de DPU ?? Die word alleen gebruikt bij de MD serie.

Anders hebben die kaarten geen effect.

De kast waar het overgaat is van de PS serie. Ben erzelf n iet kapot van !!!

Weinig laag het geeft een leuke ondersteuning op het laag maar niet voldoende op te pompen.

Geef mij maar voor die centen  gewoon een basreflex zelfbouw !!

----------


## Staaf

Versterker is de TP1500

----------


## pilot

Als de 15"te vergelijken is met de sw18b dangaat deze inderdaad best diep nadeel is wel dat de bas niet al te ver straalt.En inderdaad er komt nioet echt knallend laag uit.

----------


## Banned

TP1500 is veel ste licht voor deze subwoofer en de cross frequentie loopt te ver door ( 150HZ  ) deze kast moet je crossen op 80 / 100 hz en met een vermogen van een DL1800 aansturen. Als je de 600W versie hebt tenminste. anders de DL1200

Het is een leuke combi deze TP1500 voor een Cafe-set 4 topjes met 1 sub of 2 subs ( naar eigen smaak ) 

Dus een klein cafe ( 100 man ) is leuk met 1 sub en 4* PS10 / PS8

Niet echt een set om een discotje mee te draaien ......

----------


## Michel_G

Klopt, TP 1500 is meer een installatie versterker. (althans, leent zich daar goed voor met 2 kanalen voor top en 1 voor sub)

Ik heb hier naast me staan zijn voorganger, de TP 1200. Verschilt niet heel veel van de 1500. Was vandaag nog bij RSL in breda, (imp van master).

Die van mij is ook bedoeld voor installatie doeleinden. (Heb een setje van 6x LN-6 en 1 TP 1200, die LN-6 zijn 16 ohm, dus per drie parallel gaan ze perfect op één kanaal, setje gaat wel binnenkort in de verkoop.) De combinatie TP 1502 + LN-6 is op dit moment het meest verkochte master setje voor in café's.

Nu ik toch al offtopic ga:
Vandaag ook een setje van 4 LN-26 (grote broertje LN-6) gezien. Is een speciaal systeem voor ontworpen zodat je ze kan riggen als line array. (ziet er ook echt zo uit, echt grappig, kleinste line array wat ik ooit gezien heb, echter wel een array wat dan wel goed te betalen is  :Big Grin: )

----------

